# Titanium Chain YABAN 210 SL



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

I just got a nice little package direct from taiwan:

Yaban 210-SL (10 speed)
116 Links
240,3g

I already mounted it....the KMC X10SL chain i used until now weighed 230g.

The cut to same lenght Yaban: 218g (that's for 106 links)

12g saved:thumbsup: 

They are available all gold or in silver with golden rollers.
Just don't ask about the price! They are insanely expensive! The box they come with really shows the amount of money they cost...at least you get 2 links and 2 spare pins. so you have the choice to use whatever closing system you prefer.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Interresting - but i saw the price :eekster: At the end of the day its just a chain - its only 12 grams lighter too. Nice though.

Our Chains must be the exact same lenght Nino as mine is 230g too...


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Just checked...

My X10SL is 106 links - 230grams  Is that not a bit heavy?? Should be about 220g with 110 links shouldn't it ??


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*wash your bike...*



Tiffster said:


> Just checked...
> 
> My X10SL is 106 links - 230grams  Is that not a bit heavy?? Should be about 220g with 110 links shouldn't it ??


just wash the bike a couple of times and the "heavy" grease will be gone


----------



## Gezzza (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats a pretty box
so whats the chain cost? for 12g saving?


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Must be some "light" grease !

For 106 links for it to be 7 grams overweight each drop of lube on the chain would need to be 0.07g


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

I venture to guess around $200-$250 retail, previous Ti chains were around that much.


----------



## longcat (Apr 24, 2008)

Waht titanium is it made of? 3al2,5v, 6al4v, cp1/2/3, beta ti etc etc??


----------



## Broseph (Nov 9, 2006)

pastajet said:


> I venture to guess around $200-$250 retail, previous Ti chains were around that much.


that is recockulous


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

So how much? I'm heading to Taiwan in a few months, I might have to look for those.


----------



## longcat (Apr 24, 2008)

CupOfJava said:


> So how much? I'm heading to Taiwan in a few months, I might have to look for those.


If theyre cheap you should get an extra one and wear is as a necklace.


----------



## gotdirt33 (Jul 6, 2008)

so nino will we be able to buy these at a discount if we buy it with your titanium cassette? lol


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

*Mostly steel?*

Since the chain is basically the same design as the KMC X10SL, but only 12g lighter, it seems like it's mostly steel? Do you know which parts are titanium?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

I am curious about durability of titanium in this application.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Ole said:


> Since the chain is basically the same design as the KMC X10SL, but only 12g lighter, it seems like it's mostly steel? Do you know which parts are titanium?


correct - there can't be much titanium siotherwise it would be about 30% lighter than a similar steel chain.

the cheaper "steel" Yaban SL101-Ti weighs 258g (see pic below)

Sorry - I have no idea which particular part is made of Ti. It is almost 5 times more expensive than that "cheaper" version so i really wonder where all the titanium is gone...


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

nino said:


> so i really wonder where all the titanium is gone...


Probably rollers - the golden bits on your photo. You have loose links you removed, break one apart and try with a magnet maybe?

That's a pretty bling bling way to spend money, and on a consumable part at that.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*closeup..*

good idea-will do that right now.meanwhile here's a closer look...


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Low weight is good, but the most important is: how does it shift?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Same question. How does it shift? 

Yaban claims it lasts twice as long as a normal chain. Is it true?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

A shop owner over here was going to import these chains so he put one on his bike to test them out. He wasn't happy with the shifting performance so didn't end up bringing them in.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> A shop owner over here was going to import these chains so he put one on his bike to test them out. He wasn't happy with the shifting performance so didn't end up bringing them in.


The Yaban shifts as good as any other chain. i have no complaints whatsoever. i'm using it ever since and it performs just like the others (Shimano,KMC...)

I'd say it's only the price that hinders any possible sales. At the price Yaban is asking you won't see them sold in masses.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

nino said:


> The Yaban shifts as good as any other chain. i have no complaints whatsoever. i'm using it ever since and it performs just like the others (Shimano,KMC...)
> 
> I'd say it's only the price that hinders any possible sales. At the price Yaban is asking you won't see them sold in masses.


No, it was definitely a performance issue.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> No, it was definitely a performance issue.


well - if it shifts on my bike it will on others too. It wouldn't surprise me to hear that they used the new chain on a worn cassette...

I have no complaints at all.shifts are smooth as with other chains.


----------



## xcracer87 (Dec 30, 2005)

Well nino everything works flawless on your bike.... we all know that.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

xcracer87 said:


> Well nino everything works flawless on your bike.... we all know that.


I would have no problem telling how poor it shifts. I don't sell them , they're much too expensive for the little savings that are achieved compared to KMC chains. But they do perform well.

I have seen much too many guys/shops putting together stuff in a weird/wrong way so i wouldn't be surprised it would be just that: a new chain on a well broken in cassette. We all know that this would not perform like it should.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well... this argument doesn't help me make a decision. $174 is a lot of money to spend on a product with mixed reviews.

Hasn't anyone tried the non titanium version: the YBN SL 901?

It's a bit lighter than the 2009 KMC X9SL and available in silver. I'd prefer a silver chain and the new X9SL is only available in gold so far.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

nino said:


> The Yaban shifts as good as any other chain. i have no complaints whatsoever. i'm using it ever since and it performs just like the others (Shimano,KMC...)
> 
> I'd say it's only the price that hinders any possible sales. At the price Yaban is asking you won't see them sold in masses.


not agree... :nono:

i used last year a Yaban chain ... a 9 speed SL ( maybe not the correct name ...)

however was the 9 speed light version...

light , yes, but worse chain i ever used , in shifting performances ..... :nono:


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

The correct name is SL 901. That was the one I was asking about.

If it sucks, I guess I'll stick with my 2009 gold X9SL (which is nowhere near the claimed weight) or get a DA/XTR CN-7701.


----------



## RIfreeDE (Dec 2, 2004)

and don't forget titanium and dirt, grease, grit, sand don't wear well. Cool chain but it will wear and stretch very very fast, probably with under 1000 miles on it.


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2004)

RIfreeDE said:


> and don't forget titanium and dirt, grease, grit, sand don't wear well. Cool chain but it will wear and stretch very very fast, probably with under 1000 miles on it.


Not necessarily because the rollers appear to be the only part that is TI on this chain.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

nino said:


> I have seen much too many guys/shops putting together stuff in a weird/wrong way so i wouldn't be surprised it would be just that: a new chain on a well broken in cassette. We all know that this would not perform like it should.


Definitely not the case. This guy is an excellent mechanic and used the chain on a Dura Ace equipped new Giant. Performance wasn't the same as a Dura Ace chain apparently.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Bender said:


> Not necessarily because the rollers appear to be the only part that is TI on this chain.


And rollers is the part that wears out and causes the chain to "stretch". It is not a real stretch - it is the increased slop in the bushings.


----------



## Black_Aypim (Sep 11, 2006)

I use the YBN too, everything new, not same shifting performance like shimano HG-93 of my other bike.


----------



## WindWithMe (Apr 17, 2008)

sfer1 said:


> Well... this argument doesn't help me make a decision. $174 is a lot of money to spend on a product with mixed reviews.
> 
> Hasn't anyone tried the non titanium version: the YBN SL 901?
> 
> It's a bit lighter than the 2009 KMC X9SL and available in silver. I'd prefer a silver chain and the new X9SL is only available in gold so far.


I don't know if you still care or not,but I recently purchased the YBN Hollow 9 Speed Chain SL 901-Ti and its a terrible chain in my experience. It came in at 261.9g with 116 links,and 248.3g with 110 links. My first ride was in the rain on fairly wet and sloppy singletrack, approximately 9 miles. I noticed after around the 5 mile mark that my chain was not settling in on the right gears,but thought my cassette was filled with some mud. Right around that time I was pushing over a 1 foot rock and really cranked down,and POP chain snapped. I put in a SRAM powerlink and was able to get back to the vehicle.

I contributed this to the mud,and goop and cleaned it up,and wasn't too concerned about it. Fast forward to a couple days later and I'm a stoplight,light turns green and I hammer it to get across the street. POP!! Sure enough chain has broken again. Another powerlink,and I get home. I then put my XTR chain back on,and just forget about it.

Now a week later I decided that maybe I again was at fault for not getting all of that nasty sitcky stuff that comes on the chain off,or that I didn't put the pin in all the way. I clean the chain and go on another ride last night. I decided to put the chain to the test and ride up a flight of stairs that go up around 20 feet. I put some pressure on my cranks and started pounding down and yeah,POP! Chain is bent and has broken. :madman:

My guess is this chain is only for roadies,and even then I wouldn't trust it. Its not even a good shifting chain,and on a few jumps would fall off the big ring. I will never use another one of these YBN chains,EVER!

This is the chain I'm referencing. http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-YBN-Hollow-...clingQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQQsalenotsupported


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*well...*

are we still talking about the SL210 or are you guys starting to talk about other Yabans? It just seems so.

Anyway - i can only comment on the SL210 which started the thread and it still does perform on my bike.No issues whatsoever. I still don't suggest it to others as the pricing is just insane.I said that right from the beginning. But i have no issues with it regarding shifting and it still lasts.

I have never tried other Yaban chains so i can't comment on those.Reading some reviews i would hardly try them anyway...

And finally - no - i would not order a Yaban 210SL Ti anymore. The pricing is insane,the savings minimal.


----------



## Black_Aypim (Sep 11, 2006)

My chain make some strage noises when I push hard on pedals too. But never brokes. 

I dont recommend the YBN chains, I really preffer the shimano lines. I never tried SRAM chains, but I bought one 991 hollow pin to use in emergency case. 

No more YBN for me too....


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

WindWithMe said:


> I don't know if you still care or not,but I recently purchased the YBN Hollow 9 Speed Chain SL 901-Ti and its a terrible chain in my experience. It came in at 261.9g with 116 links,and 248.3g with 110 links. My first ride was in the rain on fairly wet and sloppy singletrack, approximately 9 miles. I noticed after around the 5 mile mark that my chain was not settling in on the right gears,but thought my cassette was filled with some mud. Right around that time I was pushing over a 1 foot rock and really cranked down,and POP chain snapped. I put in a SRAM powerlink and was able to get back to the vehicle.
> 
> I contributed this to the mud,and goop and cleaned it up,and wasn't too concerned about it. Fast forward to a couple days later and I'm a stoplight,light turns green and I hammer it to get across the street. POP!! Sure enough chain has broken again. Another powerlink,and I get home. I then put my XTR chain back on,and just forget about it.
> 
> ...


I decided to keep my XTR chain. But thanks for sharing your experience as it might help others.


----------

